# Retiring to a remote location



## lilybriscoe

My husband and I are considering moving from Boston to a rural location. We fell in love with the romantic idea of the move on a recent visit, but we haven't quite committed to it yet. Have any of you retired from a city to a rural area? There are a lot of things that we're trying to consider and weigh. I'm sure there would be challenges, especially as we get older. If you've made a similar move, I'm wondering if you would be willing to share your experiences. 

Thanks!


----------



## 3horsefarm

I moved out in the hills here 13 years ago. Best thing I've ever done. Its so quiet and peaceful, and no one whines if you are a little late getting the lawn mowed. It's 20 miles to the nearest ANYthing, though, so you plan ahead for trips to town. a good generator and a 4WD are good things to have. But I can deer hunt from a lawn chair in my back yard.
I eat better too, with several fruit trees, including peaches, apples and apricots. I have blueberries too. Gardening was good, once I got smart enough to put in raised beds so I could weed sitting on a stool.
But if you are real social, it probably isn't such a good idea.


----------



## AZ Jim

I've lived city to county several times.  San Diego to Bear Lake Id, 28 miles one way for groceries or medical.  Arizona to South Dakota, major medical 120 miles away one way.  As we get more dependent on Medical it becomes more critical as to proximity to MAJOR medical facilities.  It wasn't just the snow, the unplowed roads impassible at times, it was the feeling of isolation in winter.


----------



## 3horsefarm

I'm 21 miles from the hospital, BIG one. I could take a room next door, but I refuse to live in fear of dieing.


----------



## imp

3horsefarm said:


> I'm 21 miles from the hospital, BIG one. I could take a room next door, *but I refuse to live in fear of dieing*.



I like that! We all gotta croak sometime, right? I'm working on a philosophy of caution: be more careful and pay close attention at all times, lest I fall on my fool head again; eat more judiciously and healthfully; avoid risky situations, whenever one is seen developing; exercise more regularly; check blood pressure regularly; get physical exams regularly, including blood work-up.

There's my philosophy, now all I gotta do implement it! See how easy it is?    imp


----------



## 3horsefarm

Yep. Live right and don't worry about it.


----------



## Shalimar

I am not certain that at some point being far from a hospital is not a blessing. Do I really want to be resucitated in my eighties or older???? Quality over quantity of life please.


----------



## Glinda

Shalimar said:


> I am not certain that at some point being far from a hospital is not a blessing. Do I really want to be resucitated in my eighties or older???? Quality over quantity of life please.



Shali, I know lots of people in their 80s who are still fully enjoying life and I bet you do too.


----------



## Shalimar

I agree Glinda. I should have been less fuzzy in my post. I come from a family that tries to live forever. Lol. 97 is the current record. That said, I have seen some family members linger long after the quality of their lives is lost. That situation I would prefer to avoid.


----------



## 3horsefarm

Nope. Don't want to linger, nor be on life support. If life is no longer fun and interesting, I want out.


----------



## Kitties

I'd love to live in the country. For me being single, it's not practical. Plus my limited income on full retirement and my desire to then not have a car kind of puts it out of any plan. But I love the idea and think it's great for those who can.


----------



## Lethe200

Fortunately both my husband and I love the city, so for us it's a no-brainer to stay here. We love being close to everything: services, stores, recreation, great food and wine, friends and family. Great area, gorgeous weather. Amazon delivers to our doorstep as do numerous other companies so if we don't feel like going to stores to shop, we don't have to. Wonderful neighbors on both sides, always happy to help out. 

No interest in living in the country. A nice place to visit, but don't want or need to live there. The great thing about city life is that you can be as sociable or non-sociable as you want to be, depending on your mood. But if you need someone, there's usually someone around. The best of both worlds!


----------



## Don M.

We abandoned the city rat race, pollution, and crime almost 13 years ago, and moved to 40 acres of heavy forestland in Central Missouri.  That has been one of the best decisions we ever made.  We have a nice small town about 3 miles away that has most of the essentials, and virtually everything else we might need is within 50 miles, or a 1 hour drive.  The neighbors are all nice, and we can leave for the day, forget to lock the doors, and not have to worry about some nitwit stealing our stuff.  The air is clean, the water is the best, and the only noise is the hundreds of birds singing their songs.  There is constant work to be done to keep the place looking good...I mow almost 1.5 acres of yard...and go through the forest every year cutting down the dead or damaged trees for firewood to feed our big outdoor wood furnace in the Winter, and that constant physical exercise is the Best health care plan a person can get.  

About the Only downside is the gravel road.  I Used to be a fanatic about keeping the cars clean, but with a dry dusty road, that is almost impossible.  All I do anymore is keep a small leaf blower inside the garage door, and when we come back from somewhere, I just fire it up and dust off the car/truck before putting in the garage...to keep a mess from being tracked into the house.  

We go up to the city about once a month, for a couple of days to visit the kids and casinos....and 2 or 3 days in that zoo is more than enough to make me appreciate getting back home.


----------



## imp

If everyone thought alike, liked alike, it would leave no room for a discussion forum!    imp


----------



## Ameriscot

I wouldn't want to be so isolated.  If you get to a point where both of you can't drive you need reliable transport.  

Our location is nearly ideal.  Quiet, peaceful, pretty, not too much road traffic.  An hourly bus into town.  Hour and a half to a big city. Community hospital and shopping 10 miles away.  The problem could be with a serious medical emergency.  Ambulance can get us to the small hospital but for a major medical centre they have to get us there by ferry and in the middle of the night they can call out the emergency ferry, or take us by helicopter. 

People on some of the islands have only the helicopter to rely on for emergencies, although there is at least one doctor on each one.


----------



## SifuPhil

I've done both and both have their advantages and disadvantages. You just have to decide what you're capable of accepting at this point in your life.


----------



## squatting dog

I'm kind of doing both at the moment. Got my house and 38 acres in the Ozarks, (with a small town 11 miles away) and my house in a neighborhood in central Florida. Love both... but, both wife and I have feet of sand and are now contemplating unloading both places and heading out in the motor home for a new adventure. Seems like our constant moving has had us out running old age.


----------



## 3horsefarm

If I get where I can't drive, I have 2 choices. Call on those available to drive me; or sell the place and move to town............and call on those available to drive me.  As for social....I DO have a few neighbors. Nice people, most of them.


----------



## Ameriscot

I can get to just about anywhere in Scotland via (free) bus and they will drop me in front of my house.  So there would be no need to move.


----------



## 3horsefarm

What's a bus???


----------



## Ameriscot

3horsefarm said:


> What's a bus???



It's called public transport which is very good in Europe.  And I can leave my car in the driveway when I want to and ride the bus for free all over the country.  

One of my buses, only not this particular one as it appears to be broken down.  layful:


----------



## SifuPhil

squatting dog said:


> I'm kind of doing both at the moment. Got my house and 38 acres in the Ozarks, (with a small town 11 miles away) and my house in a neighborhood in central Florida. Love both... but, both wife and I have feet of sand and are now contemplating unloading both places and heading out in the motor home for a new adventure. Seems like our constant moving has had us out running old age.



Living on the road would I think be an entirely different ball of wax.  I've read some journals of people that have done just that and loved it, becoming permanent gypsies; others sold their RV at the first chance and holed up in whatever little Mayberry they found themselves in.

Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## 3horsefarm

Ameriscot said:


> It's called public transport which is very good in Europe.  And I can leave my car in the driveway when I want to and ride the bus for free all over the country.
> 
> One of my buses, only not this particular one as it appears to be broken down.  layful:
> 
> View attachment 19766






I know. We don't have any here unless you count Trailways long distance buses. No taxis either. Can't take a train or plane either, unless you drive 100 miles first. And that IS if I move into town.


----------



## AZ Jim

My wife had to give up driving.  So far I take her where she needs to go.  But, in our town we seniors can go anywhere in a cab for $2.


----------



## Ameriscot

3horsefarm said:


> I know. We don't have any here unless you count Trailways long distance buses. No taxis either. Can't take a train or plane either, unless you drive 100 miles first. And that IS if I move into town.



The US for some reason doesn't want public transport or decent train service except in places like NYC.  They love their cars too much and gas is cheap.  So if you live in many areas and can no longer drive, you're screwed.


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> My wife had to give up driving.  So far I take her where she needs to go.  But, in our town we seniors can go anywhere in a cab for $2.



That's a good deal.


----------



## imp

squatting dog said:


> I'm kind of doing both at the moment. Got my house and 38 acres in the Ozarks, (with a small town 11 miles away) and my house in a neighborhood in central Florida. Love both... but, both wife and I have feet of sand and are now contemplating unloading both places and* heading out in the motor home for a new adventure. *Seems like our constant moving has had us out running old age.



We, too, considered this, living out of a motorhome. We would have no other permanent residence. All things considered, the idea introduced questions remaining unanswered. Could I give up forever my hobby pursuits involving my machine shop? How does one maintain a driver License when unable to provide the mandatory location address? How much would insurance cost? What is the inherent fire danger (ever see one burn?). Where and how does one register the vehicle? Finally, recent legislation in some areas would require registration where parked, even for short periods, double registration that is, possibly triple.  The idea fizzled!      imp


----------



## Ameriscot

If neither of us could drive any more we wouldn't be stuck. It would be a bit of a pain to have to do all our grocery shopping by bus, but many seniors do just that.  I see many on the bus and think they go into town every day and pick up a few items so they never have a lot of heavy bags.  And it gets them out of the house.  And it's free.


----------



## squatting dog

imp said:


> We, too, considered this, living out of a motorhome. We would have no other permanent residence. All things considered, the idea introduced questions remaining unanswered. Could I give up forever my hobby pursuits involving my machine shop? How does one maintain a driver License when unable to provide the mandatory location address? How much would insurance cost? What is the inherent fire danger (ever see one burn?). Where and how does one register the vehicle? Finally, recent legislation in some areas would require registration where parked, even for short periods, double registration that is, possibly triple.  The idea fizzled!      imp



All good points. most can be answered on somewhere like the escapees forum. Licence, registration, insurance, even stuff like jury duty. We spent several years full timing in our bus conversion and learned to deal with this stuff firsthand. Now fire danger is always a possibility, however, I've already had one house of mine burn down, so, it can happen anywhere... anytime. About the only thing I can't address is hobbies. That is different for each and everybody. 
Again, not for everyone, but,having tried it once, we may be going back in that direction.

the escapees link.
http://www.rvnetwork.com/index.php?act=idx


----------



## 3horsefarm

No room for my horses...............OR my quilt frame!


----------



## Ameriscot

3horsefarm said:


> No room for my horses...............OR my quilt frame!



Plenty of room for horses in my neighbourhood.  Farms nearby.


----------



## 3horsefarm

I was referring to the "traveling homes". I have 26 acres here.


----------



## Ameriscot

Plenty of wide open spaces in Scotland.  A couple of very large horse farms down the road.


----------



## 3horsefarm

Why do you have so much problem getting that there is no room for them in motorhomes? I KNOW about Scotland, My Gramps was from there.


----------



## AZ Jim

3horsefarm said:


> Why do you have so much problem getting that there is no room for them in motorhomes? I KNOW about Scotland, My Gramps was from there.



Talk about twisted panties.


----------



## Ameriscot

3horsefarm said:


> Why do you have so much problem getting that there is no room for them in motorhomes? I KNOW about Scotland, My Gramps was from there.



You should quote what you are replying to then so your posts are more clear.


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> Talk about twisted panties.



Aye.  Very easily.


----------



## Cookie

I think I would feel very vulnerable living alone in a remote place in more senior years as medical facilities might be hard to access or limited, plus shopping and other things would become more difficult as you get older (unless you are rich, have a chauffeur, gardener and servants to take care of things).  I prefer my city enclave with everything within easy access and cabs and buses close by, not to mention friendly people to hang with. 

I don't think there's anything wrong with living with a grown son when you are old -- in fact he wouldn't be just living with you, you would be living with him too (and someone would be there to help out with chores and for company). And cats would be a bonus!


----------



## Shalimar

Cookie, cats are always a bonus! I love mine.


----------



## AZ Jim

My baby, Annie (as in little orphan) RIP.  I loved this little cat more than any I ever lived with (plenty).  One time on a two story house I was up on a level one roof painting level two.  My wife shouted up "Here comes Annie", she had climbed that aluminum ladder about 10 feet to get  up there with daddy.  I  will never get over losing her, she is my heart till I die.


----------



## Ameriscot

How sad, Jim.


----------



## Vivjen

Love my cats....cattery for them tomorrow; they have never been before...help!


----------



## AZ Jim

Ameriscot said:


> How sad, Jim.



No.  Not sad.  Every single day that little lady lived she was well fed, cared for, had all the shots, and most of all she knew we loved her with all our hearts.  She traveled 6 states with us and loved riding in the car.  People would point at her and smile on the road and Annie always just watched 'em with her calm eyes.


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> No.  Not sad.  Every single day that little lady lived she was well fed, cared for, had all the shots, and most of all she knew we loved her with all our hearts.  She traveled 6 states with us and loved riding in the car.  People would point at her and smile on the road and Annie always just watched 'em with her calm eyes.



Aww....sounds like a sweetie.


----------



## Cookie

Very darling kitty, Jim.  
I've had many cats over the years, at one time we had 10 - 8 baby kittens and 2 adults. My last kitty passed away last year and strangely, it was the worst heartbreak I have ever felt.  Now, I've done right by many kitties and even tho I love them dearly, I really feel I can't go through that again. Now I'm just happy to be a grandfurmom.


----------



## AZ Jim

Cookie said:


> Very darling kitty, Jim.
> I've had many cats over the years, at one time we had 10 - 8 baby kittens and 2 adults. My last kitty passed away last year and strangely, it was the worst heartbreak I have ever felt.  Now, I've done right by many kitties and even tho I love them dearly, I really feel I can't go through that again. Now I'm just happy to be a grandfurmom.



Cookie, I have had three of my kitties pass out of this life in my arms (literately) Annie, Christopher and Grey.  Never again, I cannot do it again.


----------



## Cookie

I say the same thing Jim, never again.  My heart can't take it.


----------



## imp

AZ Jim said:


> View attachment 19778
> 
> My baby, Annie (as in little orphan) RIP.  I loved this little cat more than any I ever lived with (plenty).  One time on a two story house I was up on a level one roof painting level two.  My wife shouted up "Here comes Annie", she had climbed that aluminum ladder about 10 feet to get  up there with daddy.  I  will never get over losing her, she is my heart till I die.



Been there, Jim, several times. Nowadays, when I open a can of tuna, I still picture little Chip instantly coming to attention, she cleaned out the can after I emptied it, pushing it clanking around the floor into table legs. She had a stroke, recovered overnight at the Vet's, took her home, lived normally about 2 months, had another stroke, clearly dying, her breathing stopped, and then she paddled with front paws, apparently her mind thinking she was drowning, no air. It was heart rending.     imp


----------



## SeaBreeze

Vivjen said:


> Love my cats....cattery for them tomorrow; they have never been before...help!



Give them a big hug and assure them you'll return, they'll miss you as much as you miss them.  We may have to leave our dog in a kennel for our next vacation, he has never been away from us either, it's a hard decision, but in my case he is too old and ill to come with us anymore.  The cat will accompany us, as usual...we go camping.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Ahhhh,a man and his cats.......


----------



## Shalimar

Six cats, how wonderful!  Did I count correctly?


----------



## Shalimar

Mrs. Robinson, is it seven cats?


----------



## Cookie

What a sweet sight - lots of happy cats. Very cozy Mrs. R.  I count 7 too, right?


----------



## Shalimar

Love the red walls! My living dining room is red also, mrs. R.


----------



## Butterfly

AZ Jim said:


> No.  Not sad.  Every single day that little lady lived she was well fed, cared for, had all the shots, and most of all she knew we loved her with all our hearts.  She traveled 6 states with us and loved riding in the car.  People would point at her and smile on the road and Annie always just watched 'em with her calm eyes.



Did you look for another kitty to hep fill the hole in your heart?  I lost what I considered my "soul dog" recently.  Even though I knew no one could ever really "replace" him, I couldn't live without a doggie friend and companion.  So I found and adopted a needy girl at the humane association.  Though she can't take his place in my heart, she has made her own place, and I love her dearly.

And remember, you'd be saving the new kitty's life.


----------



## squatting dog

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Ahhhh,a man and his cats.......



Or his doggies.


----------



## squatting dog

Butterfly said:


> Did you look for another kitty to hep fill the hole in your heart?  I lost what I considered my "soul dog" recently.  Even though I knew no one could ever really "replace" him, I couldn't live without a doggie friend and companion.  So I found and adopted a needy girl at the humane association.  Though she can't take his place in my heart, she has made her own place, and I love her dearly.
> 
> And remember, you'd be saving the new kitty's life.


----------



## Bullie76

Nothing against cats other than they make me sneeze. I'm a dog guy anyway. As far as moving to a remote location goes, people who live in Boston or any big city probably would consider my area remote. My town has a population or 40k, but we do have several hospitals to serve the surrounding counties. So I have a pretty good situation here, small enough to be away from the big cities but not too remote. I do plan to move just outside the city limits one day, but it will be near people and only 15-20 minutes to hospitals.


----------



## Ameriscot

I've had several cats and two dogs.  But that was years ago.  I would so love to have a dog or two but we can't.  The trips we take are far too long, and we take impulse trips as well.  If stepdaughter lived closer the dog(s) could have a second home.  But she's 5 hours away.


----------



## Shalimar

SD, love your sweet little dogs!


----------



## SifuPhil

RIP, Tigger - passed suddenly the other day after a week of not eating or drinking.


----------



## Shalimar

Phil, so sorry for the loss of your wonderful little friend. He looks adorable.


----------



## Cookie

So sorry for the loss of your precious buddy, Phil, I feel your pain.  Take care.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Shalimar said:


> Mrs. Robinson, is it seven cats?



Yep,there were 7 there. There were many more outside though. We are down to only 17 now-most of them ferals.


----------



## Shalimar

How sweet Mrs. R. I love cats, the more the merrier! Would love to see more cat pics, tame or feral.


----------



## AZ Jim

I'm  sorry Phil, I know the feeling...RIP Tigger


----------



## Ameriscot

So sorry Phil!


----------



## squatting dog

Sorry to hear Phil


----------



## SifuPhil

Thanks, folks - even though he was technically my roomy's dog  (roomie? roomie's?) I've been taking care of him - and her - for a while, so I developed a bond with him.


----------



## Underock1

3horsefarm said:


> Nope. Don't want to linger, nor be on life support. If life is no longer fun and interesting, I want out.



I'm with you 100% I'm all alone now. Hope to end with a thump on my living room floor. Always an introvert, I am surviving. Life is still interesting, but the real joy has gone out of it. It's kind of like reading a magazine in the waiting room while waiting to be called for my "appointment".:devil:


----------



## Linda

I live in the mountains about 20 miles from a town of any size.  40 miles away is a larger city.  There is so much I miss from living in town and would move back in a minute if I could.  My husband and brother, who both live here love the country so that's where we are.  They are both in poor health and have to have surgeries and whatnot from time to time and I refuse to drive on the narrow windy roads up here so I'm not sure what's going to happen when they both get incapacitated at the same time.  I am a city girl but I do appreciate some of the nice things the country offers, looking at the stars at night, lots of wildlife, we can turn our TV on as loud as we need to,  a large piece of property to stretch out on which we couldn't afford in town.  If I had the money I'd buy myself a condo or house in town and my husband could visit whenever he wanted to.


----------



## Linda

Phil, I am so sorry for your loss.  I know how my husband would feel if his little Seth died.   I didn't see your post or the others about your dog when I wrote what I did about living in the country.   





SifuPhil said:


> RIP, Tigger - passed suddenly the other day after a week of not eating or drinking.
> 
> View attachment 19785


----------

